
BART - The Real BART API (beta) - madh
http://www.bart.gov/schedules/developers/api.aspx
======
csytan
I'm always surprised when new APIs are released using XML. JSON is easier to
produce and consume, so why's it taking so long to become standard?

~~~
thibaut_barrere
A large part of the developers I know (ie met physically) are not even aware
of what JSON is (although it definitely contrasts with the
web/ruby/python/javascript world).

Another point is that API to parse XML are built-in (and widely known) in
almost all platforms, whereas JSON requires external libraries on some (I
believe .Net, Java for instance).

~~~
pvg
I think that's exactly it - XML integration, serialization to XML tends to be
built-in to many existing environments. If the BART site is any clue, they are
using ASPX/.NET.

The XML they are using is also very straightforward, elements-only, no
attributes, namespaces, SOAP, other weirdness. It doesn't look any harder or
easier to produce and consume than JSON. For part of their previous offering
they are using a Google-designed format called GTFS which seems to be
essentially well-defined CSV.

------
wallflower
The irony about BART is I once randomly met the guy who does their software
(.Net). He doesn't even use BART; he works from his office in Portland, OR!

------
supahfly_remix
That's a surprisingly open approach from a governmental agency. Most similar
efforts seem half-hearted at best. I wonder what makes them different.

~~~
pvg
Probably most of the credit goes to the people involved in the project and
their ability to champion their cause and provide these services,
straightforward documentation that looks like it's written for humans by
humans, etc.

Another part of it might be that BART has been highly automated and
computerized since its design and inception so the data they offer has been
available in some machine format or another for a long time. I remember there
were a couple Macs with atrocious screen burn-in displaying all sorts of real-
time info from the inside of the Berkeley Shattuck Ave Station Agent's fish-
bowl in the early 90s - if you could hook it up to a Mac then, it seems
natural you can offer it over the Web today.

~~~
madh
BART is definitely very automated. The 'drivers' don't drive; they mostly
operate the doors.

I've noticed that over the past year+ that BART has become very cognizant of
current technologies. They are surprising active online:

\- Twitter (<http://twitter.com/sfbart>)

\- Posterous (<http://sfbart.posterous.com/>)

\- Facebook (<http://www.facebook.com/bartsf>)

\- FriendFeed (<http://friendfeed.com/sfbart>)

Whoever is running the show is doing a great job.

------
kez
Let the race for the iPhone app commence!

------
dnsworks
I'm assuming that there's a set of functions for shooting innocent but rowdy
civilians in the back, while they're handcuffed and on the ground face-down?

